# textproc/p5-XML-SAX



## ygg (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm doing the upgrade things but textproc/p5-XML-SAX is giving me trouble. /usr/ports/UPDATING says to run a `pkg_delete -fx p5-XML-SAX` followed by a `portmaster textproc/p5-XML-SAX`. pkg_delete went fine but the reinstallation is giving me grief. Has anyone else run into this?


```
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/XML::SAX::PurePerl::Reader.3
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/XML::SAX::Intro.3
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/XML::SAX.3
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/XML::SAX::DocumentLocator.3
Installing /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.16/man/man3/XML::SAX::PurePerl.3
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX/work/XML-SAX-0.99.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/p5-XML-SAX.

===>>> Installation of p5-XML-SAX-0.99_1 (textproc/p5-XML-SAX) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> textproc/p5-XML-SAX

===>>> Exiting
```

A manual `make deinstall && make reinstall` gives me errors too.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2013)

Those are from early in 2012.  Was the last time you updated before then?


----------



## ygg (Dec 9, 2013)

Strange. Portmaster made it past it this time. Oh well, it's working now.


----------

